# اخطر برنامج محاكه cnc



## كريم6230 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

Simens SinuTrain V6 - CNC Soft​







SinuTrain/JobShop est un logiciel de formation aux commandes numériques et à la préparation des programmes d'usinage sur PC. Il peut être utilisé pour :
- La formation
- L'apprentissage autonome
- L'établissement de programmes et la simulation
Le logiciel fonctionne sur la base du langage de programmation DIN 66025, sur les produits ShopMill, ShopTurn et ManuelTurn et propose les instructions en langage de programmation de type SINUMERIK 810D, 840Di, 840D powerline. De plus, les programmes créés avec le logiciel peuvent être utilisés sur des machines réelles.



نداء الى مهندسين cnc 
احتاج الى هذا البرنامج نظرا لاهميته فى شرح برمجة cnc للطلبة


----------



## اسامةسمير (13 يناير 2010)

هذا برنامج cnc
file:///D:/CncSetup453.exe


----------



## اسامةسمير (13 يناير 2010)

file:///D:/CncSetup453.rar


----------



## MIDOOOOO1 (1 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssss


----------



## dawood12 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Autocader (31 أكتوبر 2010)

I agree with you with your call.

waiting to hear from anyone very soon


----------



## ابراهيم حلاوة (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (25 أبريل 2011)

اخى العزيز 
انا احتاج هذا البرنامج فأرجو تنزيله وخاصة shopturn


----------



## حسن-12 (27 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## اشرف زعير (1 مايو 2011)

اريد برنامج لعمل سيموليشن لماكينه cnc فريزه


----------

